# 30 minute sunset catch.



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I just had to get out of the house last night and see the gulf, so I walked down to the water with mysmallestset up to cast around for a little while before the sun went down. Water was murky from all the surf still, I got a good ladyfish (always fun on a 1500), a whiting and this sweet little red. Dinner was very fresh! I love surf fishing, all I had was my rod my bait and a beer. I love the ease of this kind of trip....and freedinner =) God's creation never stops blowing my mind.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

way to go...


----------



## FLSOUTH (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice catch,what great way to spend a afternoon.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

what did you catch them on?


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

very nice! caught one around the same size yesterday.. however i went through alot of work and trouble!! you gotta really appreciate the simplicity of surf fishing!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

:clap thats a perfect slot red, tasty!


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

What bait were you using?


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

> *AQUA HUNTRESS (11/13/2009)*God's creation never stops blowing my mind.


I agree, cute photograph, and the red fish looks nice also.


----------



## YaknFish2 (Oct 22, 2007)

Aqua Huntress,

Congrats on catching a beautiful slot Red. Sounds like you had great day ofsurf fishing. By the way, it was a pleasure meeting you at the Destin Seafood Festival.My wifeand I really enjoyed yourartwork display. We hope topurchase, one of your paintings, in the near future

Mark W.


----------



## Beach It (Apr 27, 2010)

Your rod, bait, and <span style="font-weight: bold; text-decoration: underline; font-style: italic;">A beer?


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

*Can not think of any better way to spend the afternoon.... Congrats !*


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is an awesome picture, especially being in the living room!!! Way to end a day....


----------



## Blind Hog (Sep 3, 2009)

Great way to sample the sacred protein that God supplies us daily.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice!!:bowdown


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Great Catch.... we are headed out there tomorrow afternoon .....


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats on the catch :bowdown


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Now, that's a life and one afternoon a lot of people envy......


----------

